# drive is not accessible after extend using partition wizard 9



## johnjackie (Mar 8, 2015)

Drive E 'main data partition which contains all my important files' becomes * RAW (not NTFS)* after extending OS Drive C using partition wizard 9 software which finished successfully without errors! (all details available below):

MY HARDDISK WAS RUNNING WITHOUT PROBLEMS BEFORE USING THIS SOFTWARE AND WAS CHECKED FOR ERRORS PERIODICALLY

I installed partition wizard 9 and used it to extend drive C by taking 12 GB of space from my drive E which contain all my data and clicked apply it runs perfectly without problems and all finished successfully !! and it's done without asking me for restart then when I go to my computer found space applied successfully but I can't access drive E and it tells me drive is corrupt and can't be accessed so I checked it with check file system in this software and I found some sort of issue in stage 2 also checked it using chkdsk e: /x /r and gives me same issue and stop continuing check and fix process!!:

*stage 2 examining file name linkage*
*correcting error in index $SDH for file 9*
*unspecified error occurred (766f6c756d652e63 461)*

tried to restart.. windows automatically run into automatic repair for drive E and boot to windows and still drive E not accessible also tried disk management says healthy drive but I found it read drive E as RAW not NTFS!! ... tried to rerun extend again with small space (100MB) and finished successfully and gives me same result as mentioned above.. tried to seek technical support of partition wizard their answer was to try using partition wizard bootable CD and re apply the extend again which I did and extended it by 5 GB again which applied successfully without any problems and when I logged back to windows it gave me same result (space applied to C but E isn't accessible) ..
as a note I am running windows 8.1 64bit on HDD with 2 partitions (C 'OS', E 'full data') and have USB stick always plugged in and was having in that partition couple of mklink folders and I am using ramdisk too. I also recovered some important files .. under support second advice using their recovery software  thanks to them.. but it's large partition and can't recover all important files there and wasn't sure all the files will still run or not after the recovery takes place and if I formatted this drive now my chances to recover these files to its original place are little (as it will destroy itself) by rewriting itself on same partition if I intended to recover this large partition files to its original place after formatting as I don't have this space available on other partition or HDD also I can't understand what's wrong (as checking drive gives unspecified error and stop continuing and there is no undo process or restore point I can go back to and I can't get it how the extend completed successfully while I can't enter my drive !)... I tried to apply extend back to drive E but gives me message which says there is a known bug in the software which makes overlapping partition if extended back!!. also tried resize it which finished successfully but still drive E not accessible and gave me same result!.

help me if there is a way to solve file name linkage issue or another way to check desk and fix errors without need to format partition and take the risk of losing all my data in it or make this partition read again as NTFS not RAW so I can log into it or.. is it related to master boot record or some sort of error I can't figure out and give me some technical details if u require some logs or want me install any other program! to solve this issue completely

a geek around advised me to check system files too by *'sfc /scannow' *from admin CMD which I did and there were corrupted files found and repaired by '*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth' *for checking ability of repairing and *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth* for repairing but main issue still exist..

these are the screenshots :

after using partition wizard 9 pc version first time:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/beohp5dkqii47sf/Capture.PNG?dl=0

after using partition wizard 9 bootable CD and running surface test to drive E (no errors found) and chkdsk e: /r (which gives me file linkage error).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cek1zd8tg4zg9ia/Capture 2.PNG?dl=0

after trying to extend back Drive E by taking space from Drive C (says this will create overlapping partition and gave me this bug):

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xslr542nc53u6ym/capture 3.PNG?dl=0

finally I tried active partition recovery software  with superscan and fix boot sector and recovery partition (which asked me to delete partition which has problem before recover it which I did using disk management) and applied recovery partition but gave me same result and same issue (and to make sure that it has no negative effect on files after this deletion I tested some files using recovery again and files looks okay) and I also tried some check disk in utilities (like tuneup utilities which not proceed on raw partition!)...

couple of thoughts:

I used minitool power data recovery from their support: and chose damaged partition recovery then opened biggest partition (without full scan just opening) and it processed with virtual file system and gave me recovered files (note: partition didn't have letter unlike others and its type was NTFS not RAW in that software) then I filtered to show only normal files and I recovered some important data and they works fine so is there a way to recover all partition in its place without take the risk of formatting it and try to recover data again in it after formatting (which may destroy all recovered files) as I don't have that space.. is there a way to get rid of some data in that inaccessible drive and make a new partition from it to use it for safe recovery or guide the recovery process to overwrite certain files which not that important as files in recovery process for safer recovery and to overcome overwritten data..

I know it's couple of thoughts but who knows.. may be geek around help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would suggest that you back up what files you can & reinstall Windows.

Based on my own experiences, the "raw" portion of the drive is lost (the data/files) and all that can be done with it is to format it and assign a drive letter to it.

Reinstalling Windows will return your system (HDD) to the state it was at the time of first boot (if Windows OEM version - came pre-installed on your system). If full retail version, you'll have the choice as to where to install Windows, but I would recommend that you delete all partitions & install Windows on the single whole drive, then use shrink to create partitions if you so wish.

Whether OEM or full retail, if you want to create new partitions in the future, use the Windows Disk Manager's "shrink" feature.

I recommend leaving the 3rd party HDD drive/partition managers alone as they can lead to disaster.


----------

